# Moving away from Bin for Centurion? Under Coat



## mannym (Dec 20, 2021)

Anyone use centurion under milesi 1k?

We currently use bin but would like to spray without any possible combustion issues 

Anyone got experience using 1106 centurion vinyle sealer to replace bin?

Appreciate any feedback


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Your solution to a explosion proof system is to use a lacquer undercoater?


----------



## mannym (Dec 20, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Your solution to a explosion proof system is to use a lacquer undercoater?


Exactly why i'm asking this question for insight. I'm not super familiar with centurion so was looking for feedback. If I had the solution I wouldnt have asked


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Check out their 1107 2k primer or their new 1108 undercoater


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Does Milesi not carry a waterbased bonding primer? I'm surprised that alot of these companies including MLC do not carry compatible waterborne bonding primers for a repaint scenario. Most of them say complete removal of previous coating is recommended. That 1107 does look pretty good except that it is 2k. Would prefer 1k.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Does Milesi not carry a waterbased bonding primer? I'm surprised that alot of these companies including MLC do not carry compatible waterborne bonding primers for a repaint scenario. Most of them say complete removal of previous coating is recommended. That 1107 does look pretty good except that it is 2k. Would prefer 1k.


They have a 1K too





CW-1108 Universal Wood Primer – Centurion Wood Coatings







centurionwoodcoatings.com


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> They have a 1K too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the 1108 for new wood only?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

monarchski said:


> Is the 1108 for new wood only?


You can use it for new wood, mdf and refinish work


----------



## ernesto.escobar817 (5 mo ago)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> You can use it for new wood, mdf and refinish work


I went to use it and it was very thick, I had to thin it with water. Is the 1108 really worth it compared to SW wall and Wood primer or even Extreme Bond?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

ernesto.escobar817 said:


> I went to use it and it was very thick, I had to thin it with water. Is the 1108 really worth it compared to SW wall and Wood primer or even Extreme Bond?


Yes its a good product for its intended use case. Also still a big fan of the lenmar 1WB.200 undercoater. SW wall and wood is pretty unremarkable I don't know why anyone would use it unless it was provided no other option. Extreme bond too expensive and slow for MDF trim package.


----------

